# Samish



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I know the grounds and camping are out of cell range, but any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

VM was a little garbled... But 1st series callbacks for the Open are:
1, 5, 8,10,11,12,16,17,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,34,35,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,53,54,55,57,58,60,62,67

Hope I didn't miss anyone...


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any info on the Qual ?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry. I was marshalling the Open and had absolutely no time to post until just now. But I do have the Qual placements and the Open callbacks to the 3rd series.

Qual Placements:

1st - La Veau - McNeill
2nd - Chloe - Johnson
3rd - Ralph - Henry
4th - Stealer - Poer
RJ - Delta - Calvert
JAM's: 2,3,6,8,17,21,22,25,29,31

The Open ran a big triple in sage brush with long retired in the middle down first thrown left to right, short retired on the right thrown right to left, and flyer on a knob on the left shot left to right. Lots of hunting on all three marks, some pickups, some handles and a few breaks on the flyer. Thirty six dogs were called back to the double land blind, with the long blind running behind the long gun station. Unofficial callbacks to the third series (21 dogs):

5,10,11,12,26,27,28,29,32,34,35,39,40,42,47,53,54,55,60,62,67


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for posting the Q placements


----------



## JustJoan (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulation to all the qual finishers


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just heard that I got 3rd place wrong in the Qual. If anyone knows for sure who took third place, I hope they will post it.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 4th series (11 Dogs):

5,10,11,26,27,34,39,47,54,60,67


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

I heard Bella handled by Gonia got 3rd 
Congrats to all finishers and placements


Lorraine

QUOTE=Judy Myers;1206654]Just heard that I got 3rd place wrong in the Qual. If anyone knows for sure who took third place, I hope they will post it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Lorraine, for completing the Qual placements.

After a tough quad in the Amateur with a long retired, long out of order flyer, and a momma-poppa, followed by a double land blind, unofficial callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning are (28 dogs):

5,7,9,15,18,20,21,26,28,29,30,32,33,35,36,37,39,40,44,45,46,47,49,51,52,58,59,60

Starting dog is #30.

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning (21 dogs):

1,3,4,5,7,8,11,13,15,16,18,19,20,22,23,24,27,28,29,30,31

The Open will start it's 4th series tomorrow morning.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks, Lorraine, for completing the Qual placements.
> 
> After a *tough quad in the Amateur with a long retired, long out of order flyer, and a momma-poppa,* followed by a double land blind, unofficial callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning are (28 dogs):
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL. Sorry. It was late and I hadn't had dinner yet so I tried to squeeze everything in using as few words as possible. The cell service on the grounds is spotty.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur water blind starts with a mark thrown from a cliff down onto the right side of a narrow, dog leg-shaped pond. The dog picks up the mark and then runs the blind which goes through some cover, over a dike, through a patch of tules on a small point on the left side of the pond, crosses to the opposite shore past the mark, continues along that shoreline onto a point on the right shore, off the point, across the pond through some tules, then up a hill to the top. So far the dogs are doing it with various success at hitting the tules up front and later taking a straight line up the hill. Most of the dogs want to go up the valley to the left of the hill.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby callbacks to fourth series

1, 4, 5 ,7, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 23, 27, 30, 31. 

Thirteen back


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 4th series (14 dogs):

5,21,28,29,30,32,35,36,37,39,40,45,52,59

Starts with dog #45.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open results:

1st - Andi - Jones
2nd - Ammo - Petrovish
3rd - Adey - R. Fangsrud/ E. Fangsrud
4th - Rose - Brannon/Totten
RJ - Cinder - Tatum, Brown/Fangsrud

There were JAM's but I don't have the numbers.


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations Mark, Don, and especially Andi. Now that's the way to go into retirement with a bang, two wins in a row. Great job....Congrats on the 2nd as well Bill and Ammo.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Mark, Don and Andi what a way to retire. Or 
wait until after the National!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby Results:

First: Lena / Gonia
Second: Ouuks / Muursepp
Third: Cody / Peterson (now on Derby list)
Fourth: Gracie / Otto
RJ: Cash / Gonia

Jams: 1, 4, 7, 8, 11, 13, 16, 31.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Judy Myers said:


> LOL. Sorry. It was late and I hadn't had dinner yet so I tried to squeeze everything in using as few words as possible. The cell service on the grounds is spotty.


HaHa! Judy, definitely not critiquing your reports. They are great! Was more a comment of all that was happening on that set of marks. Just sounded interesting.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

win2run said:


> Congratulations Mark, Don, and especially Andi. Now that's the way to go into retirement with a bang, *two wins in a row. *Great job....Congrats on the 2nd as well Bill and Ammo.


And an FC last week , and a National Qualification this week... Pretty darn good week or so, I would say. 

Retirement. What?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

I believe this qualifies Andi for the Open and Amat Nationals, both - since amateur handlers were doing the honors for both wins.....


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Bill, that set of marks had a lot in it, for sure. It was shot left long bird left to right first. It was a huge throw that literally went all the way across a draw and into sage on a hill. Second was the short momma bird on the right thrown right to left. Third was the flyer way out there in the center and landing in sage with wide open spaces all around it. Room to run. The poppa was thrown left to right and that gunner retired to sit with the momma gunner after the dog picked up his bird. The sage brush and terrain also played a big part in making it difficult. Very meaty although the wind came up part way through and helped give the long retired away. But the first 20 dogs or so had it tough.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Mary, Marty, and Cody for making the Derby list with the third. Also cudos to Heather/Pfill and Brian/Riggs the other Pete pups that finished.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Stan and Denver on the win in the Am!


----------



## budw7ub (Mar 6, 2010)

way to go Stan and Denver. good weekend for the Walla Walla Valley!!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations To the Queen Andi! And way to go Stan and Denver!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Andi, Mark and Don on back to back Open wins on the "retired" girl. And way to go Denver and Stan on the Am win!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Big congrats to Stan and Denver. Anyone know any of the other Amateur results?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Unofficial per Stan 1 Denver 2 Oden 3 M. Cary 4 p.johnson


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

So proud of you!


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations Stanley, great weekend for the SE training group.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to all. Pretty special. My first AA points. Still can't believe it.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Finally got around to seeing the results form Samish
Way to go Mark and Stan! Nice to have a home win!
Also nice for Mark and Andi to get qualified for Nation and Nat. Amat.

Also nice for the Johnson's to have a 2nd in Q and a 4th in Amat. Congrats!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

First AA points and it's a win! Congrats again, Stan. Nice job.


----------

